# Whizzer Sportsman



## thimmaker (Nov 9, 2010)

Anybody out there have a copy of the owners manuel for an old Whizzer Sportsman for sale.?? Does anyone know the paint color specs. for the same bikes.??


----------



## mason_man (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Will Larson PO BOX 338 Isanti,Mn.55040 has photocopies of Owners Manual and more.Also theirs a paperback Whizzer Sportsman,Star of the Lightweights by Robert J. Lee PO BOX 465 Franklin,Tn.37065 it's about $30.00.As far as colors go paint finish for 1949 was metallic green with a chrome gas tank,chrome echo pipe and a chrome rear carrier.1950 Sportsman was Whizzer green or bright red.Special colors could be ordered. Black,dark blue and yellow up to the last year 1952.Heres a few pics of a original and one of Fred Koehnke(FMR)Fat Mans Revenge Overhead Valve Kit


----------



## bud poe (Nov 10, 2010)

FMR looks way more motorcycle than whizzer, I bet that thing cooks!  Top speed?


----------



## mason_man (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Bud there was one that did 70 plus MPH a few years back.All sportsman and ambassador models didn't have pedals.The sportsman had 20"wheels and the ambassador had 24".I should have the drum brake in a few days,i'll send it to you as soon as i get it.Hey Happy Veterans Day too all us vets.GOD BLESS them and their family.talk to you soon   Ray


----------



## thimmaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Anybody know Will Larsons e-mail or his phone number?? I'd like to get a copy of the owners manuel.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long thimmaker,i couldn't find his number.(763)444-5244 Will Larson.   Ray


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2010)

do you happen to have detailed pictures of the red whizzer with the single spring springer in the back round looks like its on a Hawthorne.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Ray for all the info and the brake!  I'll let you know when I receive it...


----------



## mason_man (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Militarymonark not sure if i do but i'll see if i can get some more pics from the owner.by the way are you familar with BIKE SHOPPER? it's published twice a month.$12.00 per year classified ads,swaps and parts.260 19th ave.Clinton,52732 Iowa.my info is about 3 years old,been meaning to contact them just haven't made the time.  Ray


----------



## mason_man (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds good Bud


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2010)

I think i have heard of it but never got a chance to take a look. I'm building whizzer and using that frame with an H model motor so Im curious to see where everything is mounted on that bike, If you can somehow get very detailed pictures of the motor and the mounts that would be great, High resolution works too. Of course if you can contact the owner. Thanks for responding


----------



## mason_man (Nov 16, 2010)

Will Larson has photocopies of some very detailed whizzer service manuals,this one especially.let me know if i can be of more help.(763)444-5244.i just talked to him today. Ray


----------

